# Montana - 2 loving neutered rats ready for a forever home!



## Akkia (Oct 26, 2015)

MEET MANCHEGO AND REGGIANO! (Mani & Regi for short ) Mani & Regi are two neutered male fancy hooded rats. Mani, the one with his paws up to his face, is a pretty laid back, shy fellow (still very friendly though) who loves to just kick back and hang out. Regi, the one checking out the camera, is all about trying to find out what everyone is up to! He is super fun and loves to be the center of attention. The pair is about a year old and need a new home! These guys have been together for as long as they know, so they need to stay together. They love human interaction and are very good about walking away when they have had enough. Neither of them have ever once offered to bite (they will give you lots of kisses though!) _ . _They've been handled by children with success on multiple occasions, too. Thankfully they aren't as adventurous as you would think, so unless you pick them up and take them with you, they don't wander far from their cage. They have a nice cage, some toys, extra supplies and lots of love to give!













Like the title says, Mani & Regi are located in Montana. They really need a new home but unfortunately with Montana having so few people in and around it, we are just putting this out there to see what attention they may receive! If interested, an application will need to be filled out for the Humane Society they are being fostered through. We cannot transport so you must find a way to come get them!


----------

